# Sugar beets



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sugar will be needed . Important for making alcohol and helps keep food from getting boring. Sugar beets were grown in Wisconsin and saved a lot of farmers from going broke at one time. The government then put restriction on them to keep cane prices up. 
They can be processed into different forms of sugar and the remain pulp still used.
Making Beet Sugar

Sugar from the garden - Curious Cook

Let the fun begin how will you use it?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Very interesting. I am going to try growing some and try it.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

If someone could process it for me into sugar for my bees during hard winters.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

The farmers around here grow sugar beets by the thousands of acres........you can drive the roads and pick up the ones that fall off the trucks......they are quite large.....lots of sugar in each one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beets as a whole are a crop prepers should not over look.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Wet areas of the south sugar cane is grown instead & quite easy to extract the juice.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I grow sugar beets and turnips for feeding my animals over the winter. they contain a lot of nutrition for the animals as well as tasting good, and they store like any other root crop. I have several 55 gal drums that I use to layer them in with hay. I keep them in the hay shed to protect from weather extremes and they last till summer. they are very easy to grow and require very little care. 
as for the sugar part..... we don't eat a ton of sugar around here so I haven't invested a lot of time turning them into sugar but I did try it once. It was some effort due to the grating by hand but definitely do able if you needed them as a source of sugar


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another link on the subject bit more about growing them and uses 
How to Grow Sugar Beets | Growing Sugar Beets In Your Backyard or Garden - Southern States Cooperative


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

They grow sugar beets here in Wyoming as well. Big money in the sugar beets....government subsidies and all.


----------



## jake_deles (Jan 2, 2015)

Sugar beets are fantastic. Just plant them anyways if you have livestock. Pretty much everything eats them.


----------

